# Cabo/extensão para conectar anemômetro-receptor da PCE-FWS 20



## Joao Silva (26 Jul 2014 às 21:35)

Boas pessoal,

Tenho uma PCE-FWS 20 que tal como a maioria das estações meteorológicas mais baratas, tem o cabo que conecta o anemômetro ao receptor exterior muito curto.

Como tenho estado a construir uma torre para colocar o anemômetro a 10 m de altura mantendo o receptor a 2 m, gostaria de saber se algum de vós sabe se é possível encontrar algum cabo e/ou extensão desse comprimento para os conectar e que seja compatível com essa estação?

Obrigado!
Abraços!!


----------



## fablept (26 Jul 2014 às 22:00)

Não tenho a estação, mas em principio podes acrescentar mais uns metros (cortas o fio ao meio e adicionas um cabo unindo os fios). Se esse cabo alimenta o anemometro, convem verificar a voltagem com a "extensão".

Mas é sempre melhor alguem que tenha a estação que consiga confirmar.


----------



## Joao Silva (26 Jul 2014 às 22:19)

Além de ser complicado unir fios tão pequenos, há de facto esse problema da quebra de tensão! De qualquer forma obrigado pela dica! 
Pode ser que entretanto apareça alguém saiba mais sobre isso!


----------



## CptRena (27 Jul 2014 às 17:36)

Ou compras feito, ou mandas fazer, ou se quiseres/puderes faz tu mesmo, uma extensão telefónica com conectores 6P4C (RJ14) - normalmente os conectores que se vendem são  e ligas directamente o anemómetro/catavento ao transmissor (termohigrómetro).


----------



## Joao Silva (27 Jul 2014 às 21:43)

CptRena disse:


> Ou compras feito, ou mandas fazer, ou se quiseres/puderes faz tu mesmo, uma extensão telefónica com conectores 6P4C (RJ14) - normalmente os conectores que se vendem são  e ligas directamente o anemómetro/catavento ao transmissor (termohigrómetro).



Obrigado pela dica, vou estudar a opção mais em conta e fazer!  
Tenho dúvidas é se o maior comprimento do cabo não irá quebrar a tensão e adulterar os valores da velocidade do vento!?


----------



## CptRena (28 Jul 2014 às 01:29)

Onde poderia influencia seria na direcção do vento. Na velocidade, nem por isso. O Meteo Gafanha da Nazaré tem a funcionar com uma extensão sem problemas. (Tem é estado com o pc desligado nestes últimos dias, infelizmente)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROG4


----------



## Joao Silva (29 Jul 2014 às 22:09)

Óptimo então! No fim de semana vou testar também. Próximo passo é colocar também online, mas não pode ser com PC que consome demasiada energia. 
Ainda ando à procura da forma mais simples e económica de colocar isso online!


----------



## Werk_AG (31 Jul 2014 às 03:47)

Joao Silva disse:


> ... mas não pode ser com PC que consome demasiada energia.



Depende do PC! É posível construir um PC com consumo na casa dos 25 a 30 watts apenas, ou menos ainda...
Outra opção é esperares mais algum tempo, pela futura versão Linux do Cumulus, que certamente irá correr num Raspberry.

Já agora, quanto ao cabo. Uma extensão com 10 metros não te irá trazer nenhum problema ao nível de sinal, o problema que poderás ter é que com o tempo o plástico do cabo vai-se degradando, pois normalmente o plástico dessas extensões não tem protecção UV, e acaba ficando resequido e quebradiço. Mas leva tempo... go ahead!


----------



## Joao Silva (2 Ago 2014 às 01:01)

Ainda assim é bastante, já que com o Raspberry consegue-se cerca de 5x menos consumo. 
Entretanto descobri que existe outro software para esta estação capaz de fazer a função do Cumulus em Linux permitindo usar-se o Raspberry.

Pelo menos para mim, ainda não sei quão complicado é colocá-lo a funcionar, de qualquer forma podes encontrá-lo aqui com os respetivos códigos:

https://jim-easterbrook.github.io/pywws/doc/en/html/index.html

O cabo sempre pode passar por dentro do tubo ou ficar à sombra deste a maior parte do tempo, o importante é saber que vai funcionar bem! Obrigado!


----------

